# 2014 Mud Nationals- Southern Mudd Junkies



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here it is! Our video from the High Lifter 2014 Mud Nationals! We had a Great with some even better folks! Be sure and share with your friends for a chance to win some SMJ apparel!

HIGH LIFTER MUD NATIONALS 2014 - SOUTHERN MUDD JUNKIES - YouTube


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

pimp video. thanks for sharing. I was there thurs night/fri morning, good times for sure!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Great vid !! WE had a blast this year too as always !!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome as always


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Tommy33 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Another great video :rock-on:


----------

